# Hawaiian style pit



## rockbot (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, well not exactly. I'll be making kalua pork this weekend and thought I'll share with you all. The pit is called an Imu. It takes several days to get everything  ready so stay tuned through out the week. Today I set up the lean to and inventoried some of my supplies.

 Next is to dig the pit.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 27, 2011)

Imu rock.

 These are specially selected stone from rivers. You can't use stones from the ocean due to the salt water. The stones will be heated till they glow red and salt in them will cause it to expand and explode.[]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 27, 2011)

Firewood to heat the stones.

 I'll have to split them this week.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 27, 2011)

Banana stumps and leaves are required to get that Hawaiian style flavor.

 They will be cut and put over the rocks after the firewood burns down. The hot rocks will heat the banana and flavorful steam will cook the pork.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 27, 2011)

Forgot the hog. I will be retiring this boar. 700 lbs give or take a few.[]
 Definitely got my work cut out for me.


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 28, 2011)

Howzit Tony...Yummy, I can taste it already...just made me hungry for some Hawaiian food...some poi would go really good with that!!!....aloha Earl


----------



## kwalker (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds amazing to me. I'll try anything once but this just sounds plain delicious!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm right there with you, Tony. I have done that very same thing on several occasions. Along with the rocks and 'nana leaves we also set a sheet of tin over the pig, then fill the hole and let 'er rip for 12 hours. That depends on the size of the pig, though. Little ones can be done in much less time, but I prefer those little ones on a spit. 
 Aloha, 
 Mike


----------



## ktbi (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow Tony - that sounds really good!!  Only been to three roasts like that, a long time ago, but I remember them fondly!  When should we come over??   Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of work,but it looks like its worth it. Let me know when you chow down []


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

This sounds delicious, Tony. Pork is my favorite meat, and anything with that sweet Hawaiian zing is always good. You're tempting me to go out back here, dig a pit and buy me an oinker.   Banana stalks might be an item that I would have some trouble locating here in Pennsylvania, though [] ~Jim


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome!

 Hope ya find some bottles when you are digging out the piggy-pit []

 So what are those mushed, persimmon-lookin' things on the floor in the picture of the doomed boar?


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 28, 2011)

> Banana stalks might be an item that I would have some trouble locating here in Pennsylvania, though ~Jim


 There is a hardy banana plant that will grow up to zone 4-5..doesn't produce edible bananas but you might be the only person in Pennsylvania with banana plants and a Hawaiian bbq pit.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe I could pull it off after all. The inedible banana plant would probably render my pork inedible as well []

 We had a lemon tree at home when I was a kid. The "lemons" were these little fuzzy things that somewhat resembled a lemon, but were inedible as well. I don't think the birds would even eat them.  ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 28, 2011)

Tony,

 Date, time and location please?

 PD
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 1, 2011)

Got the pit dug today.

 Tomorrow I'll be splitting wood.

 Thanks for chiming in and stay tuned!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 1, 2011)

Plum, this is probable the only piece of glass in this whole pit and I found it! lol
 I guess once a bottle head always a bottle head.[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 1, 2011)

Those are tangerines Plum.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 3, 2011)

One of my boy's splitting wood.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 3, 2011)

kindling ready.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the insight on this.  It looks amazing.  Keep the pics coming pls.  This is Awesome ! ! ! !


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah ! Better hurry it up, Rocky, we're getting mighty hungry [] !!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Tony,

 All my taste buds are quivering in anticipation..

 Ever have the Kalua Pizza?







So Ono!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2011)

Today we set up the pit.

 A weeks worth of newspaper, crumpled.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2011)

kindling next.

 Seven pallets cut in various sizes.

 A pipe is placed in the center. (piko) This is for airflow and allows you to pour in kerosine.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2011)

Seven wheel barrows of cut and split hardwood.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2011)

Place some whole logs around perimeter edge so they roll into the pit as the pile burns down.

 Place river rocks over wood.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2011)

Seven wheel barrows of river rock will cook 250 to 300 lbs of meat.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2011)

Remember, use rocks with lots of holes. 

 This is a desirable shape rock. It heats evenly and is easy to move around with a shovel. As the fire burns down you need to reposition the stones.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 4, 2011)

MAn thats a lot of work just to cook. But An awesome way to do it.. I remeber as a kid there was a spanish family up the road that about once a month in the summer would roast a pig pit style.. I would always ride my bike up to check it out.. Was always a wild and crazy time..


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2011)

You should show every one the butchering process of the pig also. That is an education in itself.


----------



## madman (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW THAT IS VERY INTERESTING!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

Great step by step Tony,....I've had some "iffy" spit roasted pigs before, (Drunk people cooking.)[] But your pit roast looks really good.....Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> You should show every one the butchering process of the pig also. That is an education in itself. Â


 
 I can.will it be appropriate for this site? don't want to offend anyone.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2011)

It won't offend me, but we raise cattle & have butchered many through the years. You definitely know where your steak comes from and what went into it. Do you stick your pig?


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Processed the pig. Deboning and placing pork in wire baskets lined with banana leaves.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Fire in the hole..


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Working the stones as the fire burns down. 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Stones should be light gray to white hot and level.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Cutting banana stumps in strips.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Place shredded banana stumps on stones. This will create the steam and give you that Hawaiian flavor.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Cover all the stones with banana leaves and ti leaves. Its starting to steam already.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Place the baskets on the banana stumps. The basket is lined on the top and bottom with the pork in between.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Cover the lined baskets with more banana leaves then place wet burlap bags on top. This will protect the outer cover.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Cover with good green house plastic and place dirt around perimeter. The idea is to prevent any steam from escaping.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Approximately 300 lbs of pork will be pressure cooked over night.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow...Totally interesting and well done Tony! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (No pun intended)[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

The crew. It is a lot of work but you get a lot of product.

 Tomorrow we remove the kalua pork.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2011)

What are you going to do with all that pork???
 Can you preserve it somehow???


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 6, 2011)

How do you get the wood to start burning with all the rock covering it and blocking all the air?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2011)

That's cool stuff. It sounds a lot like a clam bake but with pig and banana instead of clams, lobster etc. and seaweed.
 Mmmm mnnn good!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 6, 2011)

Way cool Tony. Lots of good questions by people here. Specifically, what do you do with 300 pounds of meat that is ready to be eaten? Do you just share it with everybody, or do you store some of it.

 Next question. (Sorry this is so dumb) Are there types of meat that are better than others? Like does everybody go for the leg meat?

 Lastly, for now, what is your hand signal in the last picture?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2011)

> Like does everybody go for the leg meat?


I'd like a wing please[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

This morning we removed the cover and retrieved the kalua pork.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

We place it in clean coolers to keep it sanitary.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

It is very soft and tender  and we shred it. It should resemble pulled pork but finer.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

Its packed and weighed in one pound freezer deli contains and chilled.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

In Hawaii it is customary to celebrate your child's one year birthday with a large party. Many people will Kalua a whole pig to feed everyone along with some other 
 delicacies.
 We cater for such parties and also sell for fund raising events. This will be sold for a fund raising event for my sons robotics team. They are traveling to Florida this spring to participate the VEX world championships.

 Thanks for tuning in!

 My dog enjoying a treat.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> How do you get the wood to start burning with all the rock covering it and blocking all the air?


 

 The wood is stacked with air space between them and the pipe in the middle has holes in it to draw out air and smoke. It can be a little hard to start sometimes but once it starts look out.[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> 
> Next question. (Sorry this is so dumb) Are there types of meat that are better than others? Like does everybody go for the leg meat?
> ...


 
 No problem Bob, it really depends on the animal. Some are more fatty and the meat will have more flavor but be more greasy. We shred the meat and mix it up so its more consistent, shoulder meat will be dryer and belly meat will be oilier. I like to use leaner hogs because I get more product to sell. The only thing is that you have to leave it in the pit a couple of hours longer. 

 The hand thing is called a shaka sign. Local way of saying right-on!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

I should mention that the meat is salted while shredding.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 7, 2011)

It can be eaten like that but we like to stir fry it with chopped cabbage too.


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely fascinating, Rocky ! (but wouldn't it be quicker just to send out for pizza ?[])


----------

